#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Hardware >  >  There are black borders on screen What do I do?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

Recently I notice that there is a black border around the edges of my monitor.
I don't know the reason for it. 


can someone tell me how to fix it?

Why It's happening?

----------

